# Can Hobbits grow beards?



## Taluntain

I noticed in the LOTR movies, none of the hobbits have beards. I don't remember any references to hobbit beards in the books either. Do they have beards?


----------



## Arvedui

No, they don't.


----------



## Sarde

Well, that's settled quite quickly. Just don't ask as your next question whether Balrogs have wings.


----------



## Arvedui

Yes they do!


----------



## Inderjit S

Though most Hobbits were beardless some of the Stoors were able to and did grow beards. 

The Stoors were said to be especially close to the Dwarves. (One can assume that they were the Hobbits who knew the Longbeards 'long ago' as Gandalf states to Thorin.)

The Stoor's, when they came in Eriador following the Fallohide’s in T.A 1150 were said to have diverged, some going south to Dunland and some to Angle. The Stoors of the Angle eventually fled over the Misty Mountains and resided close to the Gladden Fields. Sméagol and Déagol were of these people. Some of the southern Stoors of Dunland moved North and made up a part of the 'Bucklanders'.


----------



## Aulë

Actually, the Harfoots are the only type of Hobbit to be classified as "beardless".



> _LotR - Prologue_
> Before the crossing of the mountains the Hobbits had already become divided into three somewhat different breeds: Harfoots, Stoors, and Fallohides. The Harfoots were browner of skin, smaller, and shorter, and they *were beardless* and bootless; their hands and feet were neat and nimble; and they preferred highlands and hillsides. The Stoors were broader, heavier in build; their feet and hands were larger, and they preferred flat lands and riversides. The Fallohides were fairer of skin and also of hair, and they were taller and slimmer than the others; they were lovers of trees and of woodlands.



So the majority of Hobbits would have been beardless, except for the few that had Stoor or Fallohide ancestory (such as some Tooks and Brandybucks).


----------



## Aulë

Wait.....here's another quote.



> _LotR - Prologue_
> The habit of building farmhouses and barns was said to have begun among the inhabitants of the Marish down by the Brandywine. The Hobbits of that quarter, the Eastfarthing, were rather large and heavy-legged, and they wore dwarf-boots in muddy weather. But they were well known to be Stoors in a large part of their blood, as indeed was shown by the down that many grew on their chins. No Harfoot or Fallohide had any trace of a beard.



So Fallohides and Harfoots had no beards, and Stoors had something that _slightly_ resembled a beard.


----------



## Gandalf White

*simply cannot imagine a hobbit with a beard*  



Arvedui said:


> Yes they do!



Correct, as usual!


----------



## Turin

Gandalf White said:


> *simply cannot imagine a hobbit with a beard*




Just think of a dwarf, make him a little bit shorter, take away the boots, armor, make the beard a little shorter, and lastly add some simple clothing. There, three simple steps to make a hobbit out of a dwarf.


----------



## Gandalf White

Turin said:


> Just think of a dwarf, make him a little bit shorter, take away the boots, armor, make the beard a little shorter, and lastly add some simple clothing. There, three simple steps to make a hobbit out of a dwarf.



It still doesn't work! The beard keeps disappearing somewhere between steps 2 and 3...


----------



## Paladin Sackville

Old thread but great information thanks all. I'm off to the Hobbits birthday in Matamata this year only as a 'Hobbit' I have heavy legs and a beard! I shall quote scripture here to justify my facial fuzz.


----------

